# chuyên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần lg chính hãng



## MAIHLV (12/4/22)

*BỐ TRÍ MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG CHO KHÔNG GIAN NHÀ HÀNG TIỆC CƯỚI*

_Kiến tạo một không gian hoàn mỹ - đẳng cấp – quý phái_

Theo bạn, tại sao nhiều người tại Việt Nam lại muốn tổ chức ngày trọng đại của mình tại Nhà hàng?

Có rất nhiều giả thiết được đặt ra:

* Vì không gian của nó sang trọng? Cách trang trí và món ăn tại Nhà hàng rất bắt mắt? Hay không gian tiệc cưới của nhà hàng phù hợp với các quy mô lớn, nhỏ?

Nhưng theo khảo sát 100% ý kiến cho rằng vì không gian tại nhà hàng thoáng mát và tạo ra cảm giác thoải mái cho khách hàng?

= > Để đáp ứng các câu hỏi trên thì các nhà hàng tiệc cưới nên phải bố trí cho mình loại *máy lạnh âm trần LG*. Tại sao lại như vậy, hãy cùng Hải Long Vân trả lời câu hỏi này nhé!




*1. Các lý do Nhà hàng nên bố trí máy lạnh âm trần LG:*

Thế hệ ngày nay luôn chú trọng vẻ đẹp hoàn mỹ bên ngoài, vì vậy để lựa chọn cho mình một sản phẩm ưng ý, họ luôn chọn nơi sản xuất chú trọng hình thức là chính đó là Hàn Quốc.

Chính lý do đó, việc lựa chọn cho mình *máy lạnh âm trần LG* là lựa chọn hết sức đúng đắn khi công nghệ của nó xuất phát từ Hàn Quốc.








*Lắp máy lạnh âm trần LG khá nhanh* và không mất nhiều thời gian. Bên cạnh đó sản phẩm này mang trong mình đa dạng công dụng như làm mát nhanh chống, thích hợp với những không gian rộng, tiết kiệm điện tuyệt đối, tính thẩm mỹ và độ bền bỉ cao,..

------ Qua đó, *máy lạnh âm trần LG* hoàn toàn đáp ứng chỉ tiêu một nơi cần các yêu cầu khắc khe như nhà hàng, tiệc cưới.

*2. Bảng giá tham khảo máy lạnh âm trần LG*

Máy lạnh âm trần LG ATNQ18GPLE7/ATUQ18GPLE7 Inverter:  21.800.000 đ

Máy lạnh âm trần LG ATNQ24GPLE7/ATUQ24GPLE7 Inverter: 24.400.000 đ

Máy lạnh âm trần LG ATNQ30GNLE7/ATUQ30LNLE7 Inverter: 29.300.000 đ

Máy lạnh âm trần LG ATNQ36GNLE7/AUUQ36GH4 Inverter: 31.500.000 đ

Máy lạnh âm trần LG ATNQ36GNLE7/AUUQ36LH4 Inverter: 32.600.000 đ

Máy lạnh âm trần LG ATNQ48GMLE7/AUUQ48GH4 Inverter: 36.400.000 đ

Máy lạnh âm trần LG ATNQ48GMLE7/AUUQ48LH4 Inverter:  36.400.000 đ

---- Bạn nên tham khảo thông tin cụ thể *các loại máy lạnh âm trần LG* tại: _Thông tin chi tiết nhất về công suất, xuất xứ, bảo hành các loại máy lạnh âm trần LG._

*3. Thông tin về Đại lý phân phối cấp 1 chuyên phân phối máy lạnh âm trần LG:*

Hải Long Vân, đại lý cấp 1 của dòng *máy lạnh âm trần LG* nên giá máy bán ra tại đây luôn cam kết rẻ nhất thị trường.

Sản phẩm phân phối đảm bảo là hàng chính hãng, giá cả hợp lý, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, có hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nguồn gốc xuất xứ, chứng chỉ CO-CQ.

Đặc biệt, các nhân viên đã có 7 năm kinh nghiệm thi công *máy lạnh âm trần LG* tại các văn phòng công ty và các công trình lơn khác, được đào tạo bài bản và chuyên nghiệp trong thi công.

Các vật tư phụ dùng *thi công điều hòa âm trần LG* tại đây đều là hàng nguyên đai nguyên kiện: ống đồng Thái Lan, ống nước Bình Minh, dây Cadivi, chân đế, móc treo,...




Tham khảo thêm các tin tức độc quyền tại Hải Long Vân:

_Đơn vị chuyên thi công máy lạnh âm trần LG cho văn phòng công ty giá rẻ nhất._

_Lắp đặt hệ thống máy lạnh âm trần cho nhà hàng, khách sạn chuyên nghiệp giá rẻ nhất__._

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay qua *Hotline 0909 787 022 Mr Hoàng* (24/24) để nhận được hậu mãi đặc biệt và tư vấn, báo giá, khảo sát hiện trạng miễn phí nhé!

*MÁY LẠNH HẢI LONG VÂN*

*Địa chỉ:* 154/23TCH10 , KP9, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM

Phòng KD: 028.6250 4576 - 028 6250 2616 - 028 6686 3809 - 028.6680 5478

HOTLINE: 0909 787 022 Mr Hoàng

Email: maylanhchuyennghiep@gmail.com

Website: www.maylanhhailongvan.vn - www.maylanhhailongvan.com


----------

